# South Ga. 525 Acre Q.D.M. Deer Hunting Club Needs 3 Members



## Buckhunter012 (Jan 30, 2016)

South Ga. Q.D.M. deer hunting club needs three responsible and mature members. We are conveniently located between Cairo and Bainbridge Ga. in a town called Whigham. Only 30 minutes North of Tallahassee. Some may know it by the rattlesnake round up held there each year. We are a ten member club with 525 Acres and our dues will be $1,112.04 each this year. We have pin in and out boards and a zero visitor policy. This means less pressure and plenty of area to hunt. Most of our members live 3 hours away and some only come a few times a year. This is a QDM club (8 pt. or better) and we allow two to three deer to be killed by each hunter. Most of our members only shoot if it's a mountable buck. Only two bucks and one doe was taken last year. We are surrounded by farms, forest, two small creeks, hardwood bottom, pines, and big oaks. There is also approximately 100 acres under cultivation. In the past several years we have taken a couple 130 to 140 class deer. This is a great place to hunt and if you are interested please contact me for our rules, pictures, and more information. Thanks.

chadjohnson1@windstream.net

No Locals Please. If you live within a 2 hour drive time of Whigham Ga. 31797 we will not accept you sorry.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you have a camp there with power & water ?


----------



## Buckhunter012 (Jan 30, 2016)

We have a camp but we don't have power or water. It's a very close drive to the local store to haul water and we use generators.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 31, 2016)

is it deer only or is turkey hunting included ?


----------



## Buckhunter012 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's just a deer lease.


----------

